# Hobby 650 EC. How big are the beds?



## musicrab (May 8, 2009)

Sorry - cannot find any online brochures. I want to know how long the 2 beds are. Guess they're not more than 6' as the 'van is only 20' (unless I've got that wrong too.). Thanks.

EDIT: yes I got the length wrong; 22.5' feet I think. So the beds could be longer then 6' ?


----------

